# Pre-filter for eheim ecco



## RedVulcan (Dec 7, 2010)

Just got a eheim ecoo 2232 filter and i notice the intake strainer is too wide for my Shrimpies! I remember seeing stainless mesh pre-filter in some member's photo.. anybody know where i can get it?

My shrimps thank you in advance!


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Canadian Aquatics now stocks the 16mm S/S Screens. They fit over the strainer (up to the neck where the strainer and the intake tube meet). You can see one over a 2232 strainer in the left hand side.










Hopefully that helps.

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## RedVulcan (Dec 7, 2010)

Thanks Stuart!

unfortunately.. I don't have a paypal account 
otherwise.. I would order lots of things from them already! they do have a stock of very awesome stuff


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

RedVulcan said:


> Thanks Stuart!
> 
> unfortunately.. I don't have a paypal account
> otherwise.. I would order lots of things from them already! they do have a stock of very awesome stuff


You can always pick them up at Charles' place (in S. Van) or Patrick's place (in Richmond). Just a thought !

Stuart


----------



## RedVulcan (Dec 7, 2010)

*Jaw drop*
I CAN PICK UP?!

THANK YOU STUART! you are my new best friend
I will call them tomorrow!


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

RedVulcan said:


> *Jaw drop*
> I CAN PICK UP?!
> 
> THANK YOU STUART! you are my new best friend
> I will call them tomorrow!


Yep. I used to pick-up all the time when I had a car, now I usually meet them at a Skytrain station.

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------

